# .44 Mag Winchester Brass shot once



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I have 40 pieces of brass for a .44 Mag that was shot once.

Two boxes of Winchester 44 REM. MAG. brass.

I'm not sure what it's worth so please make an offer.

I'm in northern Utah County. Text me for pics: 801-380-8122

*note: see my other add for 116 rounds of 30.06 Winchester brass


----------

